# Tattoos



## ChiKat

Does anyone have any tattoos? I would love to see pictures! (and hear stories behind them!)

I am hopefully going to get my first one within the next few weeks. I need to contact a tattoo artist in Chicago first to ask her to design it!


----------



## coreyc

Here is a pic of my latest one I have have several watch out they can become addicting


----------



## Fernando

A friend of mine drew this up. This has a biblical reference (Luke 16:19)














*YES IT DOES GET ADDICTING*

This is my wifes initial





Another biblical reference






Hebrew writing


----------



## Nay

This is one of my 3, I'll try to get the other ones later.. I know this was a thread awhile back, and someone had a beautiful tort one. I'll be getting one of those sometime. They are great!!!


----------



## jackrat




----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My hubby wears a button down and tie to work. He also wears glasses. So at first you might think he is kind of geeky. Unless you see him on the weekend... He is completely sleeved. He has all black and grey work and portraitrature on one arm and all color on the other. He has amazing and very thought out tattoos. I on the other hand have 6 tattoos that got as a teenager that I absolutely hate!!!


----------



## Nay

Jackrat, Beautiful!!!

Yes but, Erin, show em!!!!
(please)


----------



## Angi

I have my Dads old race car number on my back along with his date of birth and death. The fun thing is now my son uses the number for baseball and I have had people think I tattooed a kids baseball number on my back. I told my kids if they make pro I will get tatts of their numbers LOL they are are still young enogh to have that dream
I like the inital on the finger. Very cool


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ChiKat said:


> Does anyone have any tattoos? I would love to see pictures! (and hear stories behind them!)
> 
> I am hopefully going to get my first one within the next few weeks. I need to contact a tattoo artist in Chicago first to ask her to design it!



What tat do you want and why and where? I love the stories as well, fun post!


----------



## ChiKat

Love the pics and stories, keep them coming 
I would love to see pictures of your tats Erin, as well as your husband's sleeves! His sound really cool.
I love sleeves...my hot geology TA in college had a half sleeve, drool 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> What tat do you want and why and where? I love the stories as well, fun post!



I'm planning on a shooting star tattoo (probably like 3 inches) on my side/rib cage.
It's for my dad, who passed away 5 years ago. He loved astronomy and when I was little we always looked at the stars together and looked for constellations and shooting stars 
I contacted a tattoo artist today so I'm just waiting for her to respond to my email!


----------



## RianSeeking

I have a stylized William Morris tulip down the nape of my neck.


----------



## Meg90

Here are mine

the one gecko that can _never_ leave me, complete with chahoua tail curl!





my other arm 




This is on my right arm too, its my LOTR arm now lol 




a few inches below the ring inscription I have a solid blue band about 3/4" thick and two line work bands below that. I'll get pics of that one soon enough
-----oh well, I 'spose I can show you all my ghetto mirror pic (somehow I've managed to lose a full size tripod, go figure )





I've been spending my money on tattoos this winter since the shipping windows are closed up here in the tundra (WI) I've gotten every single tattoo but the Tolkien symbol in the last 8 wks.  Planning on more appointments soon! I'm doing more blue bands down to my elbow, and I'm getting a transmutation circle on my back. (something like this one: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs20/i/2009/141/a/6/Transmutation_Circle_by_goukai.png)

I love my tattoos, not one have I regretted even once  I can say that the blue band around my arm hurt the worst. The skin on your inner bicep is not touched often by anything, and is very tender I found!


----------



## Marty333

I would want this as a tattoo


----------



## Angi

ChiKat I love that you are getting something in memory of your dad too. Marty I like the tatt you want,but it brings back memories of my mom threating to make me move in with my Dad and stepmonster if I got a tatt when I was 14. LOL I am glad now that I didn't because it would have been done by one of the neighbor hood gangters not a pro.


----------



## Marty333

I dont think Im going to get a tattoo. I just hate how its permanent.


----------



## ChiKat

Marty333 said:


> I dont think Im going to get a tattoo. I just hate how its permanent.



Well yeah, you definitely wouldn't want to get a tattoo of something you don't want permanently 
I'm glad that it's permanent. I'll have a memory of my dad with me always.
I wish I worked in a profession where I could have visible tattoos! It really limits where I can get them. I have wanted a wrist tattoo forever!


----------



## Angi

ChiKat~ You are wise to make sure it is something you will always want. I want my kids birth flowers next, but I also want botox and lip filler. It all cost too much.

Marty~ I waited until I was 40 to get a tatt, because I was told "you will regret it when you get old" When I turned 40 I though well now I am old so what the #%!!. No regets for me now, but I want more. I don't think anyone under 25 should get a tatt. That is just my oppinion.


----------



## coreyc

there is also tattoo laser removal but that hurts more than a tat an costs a ton


----------



## Angi

There is lots of laser stuff I want that is expensive. Facials, hair removal and more. I need lots of money!


----------



## Marty333

Dont get botox or lip fillers!!! Natural stuff is the way to go also people with lip fillers look like they have giant fish lips IMO!


----------



## Meg90

LOL at the permanence comments. Obviously if you dont like something that sticks around forever, tats are not for you! 

I plan on having my version of sleeves to my elbows on both arms. Not the muddled up 6 color zombie tattoos you see these days--I like my tattoos to look clean and simple, like one color each. I'll be able to cover mine with a 3/4 sleeve shirt or a long sleeve shirt. Alot of professions these days are getting over the whole no tattoo thing as well. I know a girl that is currently doing her clinicals to become a nurse and she has several piercings that are visible. 

Body art is becoming much more acceptable and as long as you get something that means something to you, you'll never look back and say "god why is this still here?". I was looking back in old journals and like soph year of HS I wanted a goldfish tattoo. I never got it, and I'm glad because now I can't even remember why I wanted it in the first place LOL. But the tattoos I have now I picked and chose and I haven't had any buyers remorse


----------



## Cfr200

I would not say body art or piercings are becoming more acceptable everywhere a lot of that depends on your location and your job. The problem you will run into is the older people like me who own a business do the hiring and are the customers they might have a different perspective on this. I have five tattoos and got them at a time when the only people who had them were outcasts and what I mean by that is criminals, military, seaman and bikers. Now it is a different story like you say many people have them and it is just there way of expressing themselves. I see nothing wrong with it, but I would still follow the rules my mother told me over 30 years ago. It was do not get ones that show when you don't want them to and do not get anyones name. Which in my case meant nothing that show in a short sleeve shirt or while wearing my uniform.The military now a days is even turning people down that have certain tattoos or specific places tattooed. 

I also had one removed it hurts far more than getting one and took a year in my case and it is not totally removed, when I have a tan it is gone but in the winter it is just visible. All I am saying is know what you are doing before you get one do not due it on the spur of the monent.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Angi said:


> ChiKat~ You are wise to make sure it is something you will always want. I want my kids birth flowers next, but I also want botox and lip filler. It all cost too much.
> 
> Marty~ I waited until I was 40 to get a tatt, because I was told "you will regret it when you get old" When I turned 40 I though well now I am old so what the #%!!. No regets for me now, but I want more. I don't think anyone under 25 should get a tatt. That is just my oppinion.



I agree 100%! I got all mine between 15 and 18. I am now 30 and HATE them all. I equate getting a tattoo in your teens to permanently decorating your home with pictures you drew in kindergarten. I love other peoples tats though .


----------



## ChiKat

Angi said:


> I don't think anyone under 25 should get a tatt. That is just my opinion.



Well I'm 22 (I'll be 23 in a few weeks!) but I don't think this is one I'll regret! And I've been thinking about getting it for at least 2 years


----------



## Wezzer

This is one of my tattoos. I got this when i split up with my fiancee to help me remember that things get better. It actually helped me lots and i am glad that i got it


----------



## eudora09

I just went and got this tattoo yesterday. It's for my mom. She actually went with me and picked it out. She always calls me her little lady bug so this tattoo has lots of meaning for me and so I had it put on my right wrist. 






I have another tattoo of a tiger on my back but I don't have any pictures of it right now...

I'm going back in a couple of months to get a tattoo of my boa constrictor, Baron, on my left arm.






The tattoo artist that I go to is also coming up with a design for me for my upper right arm. It's going to be a coat of arms but with a lion in the middle to represent the Leo zodiac for my baby sister. Her and I love medieval settings so I wanted something unique for her.


----------



## ChiKat

Eudora- I love the ladybug; how sweet 
You have to post pictures of your boa constrictor tat once you get it! That sounds like it will be very cool!


----------



## rrk2rivera

I like tattoos and I like that tattoo which is on finger. That is pretty cool.


----------



## Marty333

^ SPAMMER!


----------



## Angi

Katie~I think you have chose your tatt wisely and wount regret it.
My niece is covered in tatts and it limits her career choices. She does hair and make-up so is in a good biz for it.
Marty~ I have no lips. As you age the fat in your lips go away. I had it done a few years ago, but need it again BTW It hurts like crazy. 100 time more than a tatt. but is soooo worth it. Botox is no big deal. I just can't aford it right now.


----------



## harris

Meg, the color of that gecko is stunning! It looks brand new.

Corey, that looks like a whole lotta hours you got there. It's beautiful.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If you have tattoos it is important to accessorize.


----------



## Skyler Nell

During 





After 

I don't see anything wrong with getting a tattoo before you're 25. I'm only 18 but to each their own  btw this is what I got done last night! Just wanted to share


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If you have tattoos it is important to accessorize.



LOL!!! That's a GREAT picture!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

The artist looked intense!


----------



## Marty333

another reason I wouldn't want to get a tattoo is I plan to try and pursue modeling and tattoos aren't the greatest things to have.


----------



## Jenilyn

tattoos? Yes please!
(sorry miss katie you have seen all of these haha)


----------



## Chifte

Who's going to be the first to get a tortoise or turtle tattoo?

I've been brain storming some tortoise designs, I want to put my RT on my thumb, but I think that would be too much detail for such a small area, if I do it will end up being just a typical tortoise in a tribal design chilling on my thumb right at the metacarpal or proximal phalange.


----------



## Angi

Skyler~ My reason for waiting until someone is 25 is because people change so much between 18 and 25. A human brain is not completly developed until 25. I doubt you will regret your cute little tatt. In fact if you are getting one on your stomach it is probably a good thing to get it while you are young and have a cute little tummy to show off. I never would have believed that someday my stomach would not be completly flat. But then I turned 40. Grrrr.....

Jenilyn ~ I love the one on your back!


----------



## coreyc

I agree with Angi 18 is young. I have had 6 covered over one lasered off I got them all when I was 18 thought I like it then but they did not have any meaning just a design off the wall. I think it should have a meaning behind it because it is semi permanent.


----------



## Robert

Cfr200 said:


> I would not say body art or piercings are becoming more acceptable everywhere a lot of that depends on your location and your job. The problem you will run into is the older people like me who own a business do the hiring and are the customers they might have a different perspective on this.....
> 
> I would still follow the rules my mother told me over 30 years ago. It was do not get ones that show when you don't want them to and do not get anyones name. Which in my case meant nothing that show in a short sleeve shirt or while wearing my uniform.



As a guy who spends 80%+ of my time doing everything I can to cover up the tattoos I got over 10 years ago, I agree with this post. 

Sleeves are a tough thing to deal with, and were a huge mistake. I gave up all of the "I don't care what The Man thinks, I'm going to express myself however I want" BS years ago. It's crazy how raising a family, providing for children, caring for patients, etc will change your views on something as silly as a tattoo. When a parent at the park gives you that nervous look because you are playing with your child close too their child, you start to realize how decisions about things like body art can effect your life, and the lives of those you care about, in ways you never expected. I don't care what they think about me, but how many times have my kids missed a chance to make a friend at the park because of my tattoos?

Clients, customers, friends, your child's teachers, the parents of the other kids on the soccer team you coach, etc will all judge you no matter what you think. You can easily end up in an uphill battle to "prove" that, despite your tattoos, you really are a nice guy/girl. People often say to me, "Now that I know you I've got to say, you don't seem like the type of person that would get all of those tattoos!". They mean it as a compliment, I'm sure. 

I now work in an operating room. I am forced to wear short sleeved scrubs per hospital policy. When I meet my surgeon customers, I am usually in a jacket and tie in their office. It is always a struggle knowing that when I see them in the OR I am going to have to explain my tattoos. All too often, I am greeted with a horrifying look of disgust and disappointment. This is after having spent the previous night worrying about it. (Neurosurgeons tend to be of an older breed!). It is an uphill battle to prove myself to these customers. My competitors use it against me. I've heard the comment in the OR, "Wow is (company x) now involved in a work release program?". Surgeons don't like to be associated with those kinds of comments, and so I am vulnerable to loss of business. 

I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't use drugs of any kind. I don't cheat on my wife or gamble away my paychecks. I have competitors in business who do all of these things, yet none of that shows when you are wearing scrubs! I'm the one getting the strange looks and running against the stream just to catch up to guys who engage in these behaviors all the time. 

When I got my tattoos I worked in the field of photography and digital manipulation/restoration. That world was filled with body art. My point is, where you are today may not be where you are tomorrow. You never know where life will take you and you need to be able to adapt. Tattoos can be a difficult thing to manage when making career moves or other life changes. 

I'm not against tattoos. I actually quite like them. I don't hate my tattoos, I just wish I could choose when to wear them and when to take them off. People tend to look at you funny when you show up to coach your kids soccer team and you are wearing a long sleeved shirt when it is 90 degrees outside!

18, 21, 25.... I don't think there is any magic age. People change at different points in their life. People change, but tattoos don't. 

My suggestion for anyone who wants to get a visible tattoo: print out a picture of the tattoo you want to get and have it laminated. Carry it around with you for one year. Pin it on your shirt. If at any time during that one year, you encounter even a single person or a single situation which makes you want to take the picture off of your shirt...... Reconsider the tattoo or at least the location.


----------



## coreyc

CtTortoise said:


> Cfr200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not say body art or piercings are becoming more acceptable everywhere a lot of that depends on your location and your job. The problem you will run into is the older people like me who own a business do the hiring and are the customers they might have a different perspective on this.....
> 
> I would still follow the rules my mother told me over 30 years ago. It was do not get ones that show when you don't want them to and do not get anyones name. Which in my case meant nothing that show in a short sleeve shirt or while wearing my uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a guy who spends 80%+ of my time doing everything I can to cover up the tattoos I got over 10 years ago, I agree with this post.
> 
> Sleeves are a tough thing to deal with, and were a huge mistake. I gave up all of the "I don't care what The Man thinks, I'm going to express myself however I want" BS years ago. It's crazy how raising a family, providing for children, caring for patients, etc will change your views on something as silly as a tattoo. When a parent at the park gives you that nervous look because you are playing with your child close too their child, you start to realize how decisions about things like body art can effect your life, and the lives of those you care about, in ways you never expected. I don't care what they think about me, but how many times have my kids missed a chance to make a friend at the park because of my tattoos?
> 
> Clients, customers, friends, your child's teachers, the parents of the other kids on the soccer team you coach, etc will all judge you no matter what you think. You can easily end up in an uphill battle to "prove" that, despite your tattoos, you really are a nice guy/girl. People often say to me, "Now that I know you I've got to say, you don't seem like the type of person that would get all of those tattoos!". They mean it as a compliment, I'm sure.
> 
> I now work in an operating room. I am forced to wear short sleeved scrubs per hospital policy. When I meet my surgeon customers, I am usually in a jacket and tie in their office. It is always a struggle knowing that when I see them in the OR I am going to have to explain my tattoos. All too often, I am greeted with a horrifying look of disgust and disappointment. This is after having spent the previous night worrying about it. (Neurosurgeons tend to be of an older breed!). It is an uphill battle to prove myself to these customers. My competitors use it against me. I've heard the comment in the OR, "Wow is (company x) now involved in a work release program?". Surgeons don't like to be associated with those kinds of comments, and so I am vulnerable to loss of business.
> 
> I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't use drugs of any kind. I don't cheat on my wife or gamble away my paychecks. I have competitors in business who do all of these things, yet none of that shows when you are wearing scrubs! I'm the one getting the strange looks and running against the stream just to catch up to guys who engage in these behaviors all the time.
> 
> When I got my tattoos I worked in the field of photography and digital manipulation/restoration. That world was filled with body art. My point is, where you are today may not be where you are tomorrow. You never know where life will take you and you need to be able to adapt. Tattoos can be a difficult thing to manage when making career moves or other life changes.
> 
> I'm not against tattoos. I actually quite like them. I don't hate my tattoos, I just wish I could choose when to wear them and when to take them off. People tend to look at you funny when you show up to coach your kids soccer team and you are wearing a long sleeved shirt when it is 90 degrees outside!
> 
> 18, 21, 25.... I don't think there is any magic age. People change at different points in their life. People change, but tattoos don't.
> 
> My suggestion for anyone who wants to get a visible tattoo: print out a picture of the tattoo you want to get and have it laminated. Carry it around with you for one year. Pin it on your shirt. If at any time during that one year, you encounter even a single person or a single situation which makes you want to take the picture off of your shirt...... Reconsider the tattoo or at least the location.
Click to expand...




Great post Rob I got the number of a good laser Dr if you want


----------



## Robert

I spoke to a few guys about 5 years ago. Two in CT and one i was referred to up in Boston. (I forget the name.). As you know, the problem with sleeves is the full coverage. In order to get to an acceptable place for me, I would need to remove everything from my mid bicep to my wrist on my left arm and almost as much on my right. All three doctors said that the time, cost, and ultimately the poor result of the finished outcome would not be worth it and all three said they would not attempt it because of that. 

For almost the same amount of money, I'm thinking about having robot arms made. Then I can just switch back and forth depending on the situation! (the robot arms will be Arnold Schwartzeneger size)


----------



## Cfr200

coreyc said:


> Great post Rob I got the number of a good laser Dr if you want



Laser removal hurts and can leave scars. If you have greens or reds they are harder to remove and can cause scarring. I had one removed while I was in the military because the Air Force base near where I was stationed did it for free. Well I had 12 treatments over a year and 95% of my tattoo is gone. The part that had red in it scarred. It is not that easy to just get rid of these things, I know some of the new inks allow easier removal,but just know it hurts far worse getting one removed than putting it on and takes a lot longer.


----------



## Robert

Cfr200 said:


> I know some of the new inks allow easier removal.



As tattoos become more popular, the result will be that more people may eventually want to have them removed. In my opinion, the key is going to be the development of new inks which work in tandem with new removal methods. Unfortunately, current tattoo ink is relatively inexpensive. Improved ink technology which will help facilitate removal will be more expensive. 

I see one of two scenarios playing out:
Tattoo artists offer both inks, but will charge more for a "removable" tattoo. Most people getting a tattoo swear they would never even consider the possibility of having it removed, and hence will choose the less expensive, permanent ink. 

Or

Tattoo artists will dip into their overhead and only offer new ink technology. Not likely. These artists have other overhead to worry about and often struggle to make a decent living. 

BUT, maybe "removable" tattoos will mean that more people will be likely to get tattoos and so new ink technology will pay for itself by way of increased work coming in the door. I think this is truly a viable solution. 

Any chemists out there want to go into business with me?


----------



## coreyc

Cfr200 said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Rob I got the number of a good laser Dr if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laser removal hurts and can leave scars. If you have greens or reds they are harder to remove and can cause scarring. I had one removed while I was in the military because the Air Force base near where I was stationed did it for free. Well I had 12 treatments over a year and 95% of my tattoo is gone. The part that had red in it scarred. It is not that easy to just get rid of these things, I know some of the new inks allow easier removal,but just know it hurts far worse getting one removed than putting it on and takes a lot longer.
Click to expand...

Yay I know it hurts I have had over twenty treatments so far and have not had any scaring very happy with the results if you want one gone it is and option


----------



## Angi

My niece and her husband have really limited what jobs they can get because of the amount of tattoos they have and where they have them, but she keeps getting them. Even as hair dressers they might have a problem in some cities. They live in San Diego.
BTW~ I think you should wait until you are about 24 to get a boob job too. Brains and bodies really are not developed until then.
Some people may be more mature early, but you are still going through big changes.


----------



## Robert

Angi said:


> BTW~ I think you should wait until you are about 24 to get a boob job too.



I still don't think I'm old enough for a boob job.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Skyler Nell said:


> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with getting a tattoo before you're 25. I'm only 18 but to each their own  btw this is what I got done last night! Just wanted to share



One thing I notice about this pic, is that there is no need for him to be draped over your body. He should be sitting on the side he is tattooing on. Funny!


----------



## coreyc

Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Here's my one and only tattoo... until this summer when my second child is born.


----------



## steve426

This is my most recent tattoo. I apologize for the crappy pictures, my blackberry doesn't have the best camera.


----------



## Angi

SnakeyZ Your daughter is adorable, but that little snake is really creepy. I have a phobia of people holding little snakes.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Thanks! But don't say that too loud - she know's it.

She was helping me divide them up into their individual containers. (Sorry to Hijack thread)


----------



## ChiKat

LOVE all the pics!! Great tattoos 
I'm still waiting for my tattoo artist to respond to my last email about designing the tat. I was hoping to have it by now!


----------



## Skyler Nell

coreyc said:


> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional



You guys are funny. Take a second to think where he would have to be leaning his arm if he was tattooing from the other side...

I couldn't have asked for a better experience! He was nice, funny, and kept everything professional and super clean and sanitized!

I would refer him to all my friends 





Angi said:


> Skyler~ My reason for waiting until someone is 25 is because people change so much between 18 and 25. A human brain is not completly developed until 25. I doubt you will regret your cute little tatt. In fact if you are getting one on your stomach it is probably a good thing to get it while you are young and have a cute little tummy to show off. I never would have believed that someday my stomach would not be completly flat. But then I turned 40. Grrrr.....
> 
> Jenilyn ~ I love the one on your back!



Thanks Angi! I agree people do a lot of growing up between 18 and 25  I put a lot of thought into it. The tattoo itself is extremely significant to me and I put it in a place that would not ruin any future plans or job opportunities. I am not in any way relating this to you, but people are often so quick to judge. (Again, NOT you  ) And I've noticed it a lot lately, especially on forums. People are extremely quick to speak their minds with no regards to the feelings of others. They make snap judgments without knowing anything about a person or the situation they're in. It's quite sad, I think a lot of this behavior is what drive great members away from our site  
and just one more time for clarification...not you Angi  haha


----------



## coreyc

Skyler Nell said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. Take a second to think where he would have to be leaning his arm if he was tattooing from the other side...
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better experience! He was nice, funny, and kept everything professional and super clean and sanitized!
> 
> I would refer him to all my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler~ My reason for waiting until someone is 25 is because people change so much between 18 and 25. A human brain is not completly developed until 25. I doubt you will regret your cute little tatt. In fact if you are getting one on your stomach it is probably a good thing to get it while you are young and have a cute little tummy to show off. I never would have believed that someday my stomach would not be completly flat. But then I turned 40. Grrrr.....
> 
> Jenilyn ~ I love the one on your back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Angi! I agree people do a lot of growing up between 18 and 25  I put a lot of thought into it. The tattoo itself is extremely significant to me and I put it in a place that would not ruin any future plans or job opportunities. I am not in any way relating this to you, but people are often so quick to judge. (Again, NOT you  ) And I've noticed it a lot lately, especially on forums. People are extremely quick to speak their minds with no regards to the feelings of others. They make snap judgments without knowing anything about a person or the situation they're in. It's quite sad, I think a lot of this behavior is what drive great members away from our site
> and just one more time for clarification...not you Angi  haha
Click to expand...




I spent many hours on a table getting my stomach inked my artist never laid on me like that I still say unprofessional


----------



## Fernando

coreyc said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. Take a second to think where he would have to be leaning his arm if he was tattooing from the other side...
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better experience! He was nice, funny, and kept everything professional and super clean and sanitized!
> 
> I would refer him to all my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler~ My reason for waiting until someone is 25 is because people change so much between 18 and 25. A human brain is not completly developed until 25. I doubt you will regret your cute little tatt. In fact if you are getting one on your stomach it is probably a good thing to get it while you are young and have a cute little tummy to show off. I never would have believed that someday my stomach would not be completly flat. But then I turned 40. Grrrr.....
> 
> Jenilyn ~ I love the one on your back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Angi! I agree people do a lot of growing up between 18 and 25  I put a lot of thought into it. The tattoo itself is extremely significant to me and I put it in a place that would not ruin any future plans or job opportunities. I am not in any way relating this to you, but people are often so quick to judge. (Again, NOT you  ) And I've noticed it a lot lately, especially on forums. People are extremely quick to speak their minds with no regards to the feelings of others. They make snap judgments without knowing anything about a person or the situation they're in. It's quite sad, I think a lot of this behavior is what drive great members away from our site
> and just one more time for clarification...not you Angi  haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many hours on a table getting my stomach inked my artist never laid on me like that I still say unprofessional
Click to expand...




I think all artists are different in terms of how they tattoo. There are artists that are very hand-heavy so they have to lean over for stability rather then just writing on a piece of paper. Especially if he wanted to get a different angle on the tat. Shading could be another reason...lighting another. 

My artist flips me and himself all kinds of ways to get the tattoo the way he wants. I don't really care as long as its done RIGHT! 

If someone feels uncomfortable they should def. say something though!


----------



## ChiKat

Skyler Nell said:


> Thanks Angi! I agree people do a lot of growing up between 18 and 25  I put a lot of thought into it. The tattoo itself is extremely significant to me and I put it in a place that would not ruin any future plans or job opportunities. I am not in any way relating this to you, but people are often so quick to judge. (Again, NOT you  ) And I've noticed it a lot lately, especially on forums. People are extremely quick to speak their minds with no regards to the feelings of others. They make snap judgments without knowing anything about a person or the situation they're in. It's quite sad, I think a lot of this behavior is what drive great members away from our site
> and just one more time for clarification...not you Angi  haha



Wait, are you talking about Angi??


----------



## Yvonne G

ChiKat said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angi! I agree people do a lot of growing up between 18 and 25  I put a lot of thought into it. The tattoo itself is extremely significant to me and I put it in a place that would not ruin any future plans or job opportunities. I am not in any way relating this to you, but people are often so quick to judge. (Again, NOT you  ) And I've noticed it a lot lately, especially on forums. People are extremely quick to speak their minds with no regards to the feelings of others. They make snap judgments without knowing anything about a person or the situation they're in. It's quite sad, I think a lot of this behavior is what drive great members away from our site
> and just one more time for clarification...not you Angi  haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you talking about Angi??
Click to expand...


LOL!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

coreyc said:


> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional


Ditto.


----------



## Skyler Nell

ALDABRAMAN said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
Click to expand...


I really don't understand how it is unprofessional? 
either way he would've had to lean against me, at least this way he didn't have his entire arm resting against my chest.
I guess I shouldn't have posted that picture...
I had a great experience and never felt uncomfortable, my tattoo artist was extremely professional. He is a married man with children, and his wife was in the room half the time chatting with my friends. Thanks fmadrigal  I think you get how it actually works!


----------



## coreyc

Skyler sorry if I offended you.I get it to having friends that own shops I having spent countless hours in them I just posted my opinion what I have seen I am glad you had a great experience that is all that matters. You posted a pic I made a comment . Again sorry it is just an opinion no big deal what matters is that you had a good time


----------



## Robert

Skyler Nell said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't understand how it is unprofessional?
> either way he would've had to lean against me, at least this way he didn't have his entire arm resting against my chest.
> I guess I shouldn't have posted that picture...
> I had a great experience and never felt uncomfortable, my tattoo artist was extremely professional. He is a married man with children, and his wife was in the room half the time chatting with my friends. Thanks fmadrigal  I think you get how it actually works!
Click to expand...



The point is pretty simple. I've had over 70 hours of tattoo work done on me and I worked in tattoo shops for years. I'm pretty sure I get how it actually works. Here is how it actually works: generally speaking if a person is young and attractive, then the artist is much more inclined to get physically closer and have more contact with his/her client. That doesn't necessarily mean the artist is a psycho sexual predator, but it also doesn't mean that it's the 'most professional' choice. It is just the reality of how it works. If it makes someone uncomfortable, then thats a problem. If it doesn't, then there is absolutely no problem. The problem is that most people are somewhat uncomfortable and nervous getting tattooed, especially if they are young and it is their first time. Due to being nervous and "not getting how it actually works" most people are unlikely to say something if they feel uncomfortable about a position (physically or emotionally). There are lots of things that a tattoo artist can lean on when tattooing. Many actually feel it is better not to lean their body weight onto their client, because the client can move at any given time. The artist has no control over whether or not the client will move. Because of this, many artists will choose to use a stationary object like a portable armrest made and sold for this specific reason. By doing this, the artist ensures that his/her base is stable despite what the customer does. If the client moves, the artist just lifts his/her wrist and waits for the client to settle. 

The flip side to this is that some artists feel that they must "secure" the client by holding them down. I disagree with that approach. I've working in a shop where that was the mindset and I think the cons outweighed the pros, both in the outcome of the work and the overall customer experience. Other artists think, "I have to be here doing this every day. You are only going to be here a few hours. I'm getting comfortable and I don't care how you feel." Again, not an approach I support. Some artists just don't have the experience or skill level to tattoo at off angles. (Skyler: I am not implying this is how your particular artist felt, Im just mentioning general situations that I have encountered.)

Skyler Nell: At the end of the day, you had a great experience and you never felt uncomfortable at all. That is all that matters! It sounds like you felt your artist was very professional, and so it sounds like he probably would have repositioned himself if you had been uncomfortable. You weren't and so he didn't have to, no big deal. Tattoos and tattooing are both very personal and what makes one person uncomfortable might not make another person uncomfortable at all. All that matters is that you had a good experience and that you are happy with the result!


----------



## Skyler Nell

CtTortoise said:


> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't understand how it is unprofessional?
> either way he would've had to lean against me, at least this way he didn't have his entire arm resting against my chest.
> I guess I shouldn't have posted that picture...
> I had a great experience and never felt uncomfortable, my tattoo artist was extremely professional. He is a married man with children, and his wife was in the room half the time chatting with my friends. Thanks fmadrigal  I think you get how it actually works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is pretty simple. I've had over 70 hours of tattoo work done on me and I worked in tattoo shops for years. I'm pretty sure I get how it actually works. Here is how it actually works: generally speaking if a person is young and attractive, then the artist is much more inclined to get physically closer and have more contact with his/her client. That doesn't necessarily mean the artist is a psycho sexual predator, but it also doesn't mean that it's the 'most professional' choice. It is just the reality of how it works. If it makes someone uncomfortable, then thats a problem. If it doesn't, then there is absolutely no problem. The problem is that most people are somewhat uncomfortable and nervous getting tattooed, especially if they are young and it is their first time. Due to being nervous and "not getting how it actually works" most people are unlikely to say something if they feel uncomfortable about a position (physically or emotionally). There are lots of things that a tattoo artist can lean on when tattooing. Many actually feel it is better not to lean their body weight onto their client, because the client can move at any given time. The artist has no control over whether or not the client will move. Because of this, many artists will choose to use a stationary object like a portable armrest made and sold for this specific reason. By doing this, the artist ensures that his/her base is stable despite what the customer does. If the client moves, the artist just lifts his/her wrist and waits for the client to settle.
> 
> The flip side to this is that some artists feel that they must "secure" the client by holding them down. I disagree with that approach. I've working in a shop where that was the mindset and I think the cons outweighed the pros, both in the outcome of the work and the overall customer experience. Other artists think, "I have to be here doing this every day. You are only going to be here a few hours. I'm getting comfortable and I don't care how you feel." Again, not an approach I support. Some artists just don't have the experience or skill level to tattoo at off angles. (Skyler: I am not implying this is how your particular artist felt, Im just mentioning general situations that I have encountered.)
> 
> Skyler Nell: At the end of the day, you had a great experience and you never felt uncomfortable at all. That is all that matters! It sounds like you felt your artist was very professional, and so it sounds like he probably would have repositioned himself if you had been uncomfortable. You weren't and so he didn't have to, no big deal. Tattoos and tattooing are both very personal and what makes one person uncomfortable might not make another person uncomfortable at all. All that matters is that you had a good experience and that you are happy with the result!
Click to expand...


Touche


----------



## coreyc

Skyler Nell said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler Nell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Erin  Unless that is your boyfriend that's is very unprofessional
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't understand how it is unprofessional?
> either way he would've had to lean against me, at least this way he didn't have his entire arm resting against my chest.
> I guess I shouldn't have posted that picture...
> I had a great experience and never felt uncomfortable, my tattoo artist was extremely professional. He is a married man with children, and his wife was in the room half the time chatting with my friends. Thanks fmadrigal  I think you get how it actually works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is pretty simple. I've had over 70 hours of tattoo work done on me and I worked in tattoo shops for years. I'm pretty sure I get how it actually works. Here is how it actually works: generally speaking if a person is young and attractive, then the artist is much more inclined to get physically closer and have more contact with his/her client. That doesn't necessarily mean the artist is a psycho sexual predator, but it also doesn't mean that it's the 'most professional' choice. It is just the reality of how it works. If it makes someone uncomfortable, then thats a problem. If it doesn't, then there is absolutely no problem. The problem is that most people are somewhat uncomfortable and nervous getting tattooed, especially if they are young and it is their first time. Due to being nervous and "not getting how it actually works" most people are unlikely to say something if they feel uncomfortable about a position (physically or emotionally). There are lots of things that a tattoo artist can lean on when tattooing. Many actually feel it is better not to lean their body weight onto their client, because the client can move at any given time. The artist has no control over whether or not the client will move. Because of this, many artists will choose to use a stationary object like a portable armrest made and sold for this specific reason. By doing this, the artist ensures that his/her base is stable despite what the customer does. If the client moves, the artist just lifts his/her wrist and waits for the client to settle.
> 
> The flip side to this is that some artists feel that they must "secure" the client by holding them down. I disagree with that approach. I've working in a shop where that was the mindset and I think the cons outweighed the pros, both in the outcome of the work and the overall customer experience. Other artists think, "I have to be here doing this every day. You are only going to be here a few hours. I'm getting comfortable and I don't care how you feel." Again, not an approach I support. Some artists just don't have the experience or skill level to tattoo at off angles. (Skyler: I am not implying this is how your particular artist felt, Im just mentioning general situations that I have encountered.)
> 
> Skyler Nell: At the end of the day, you had a great experience and you never felt uncomfortable at all. That is all that matters! It sounds like you felt your artist was very professional, and so it sounds like he probably would have repositioned himself if you had been uncomfortable. You weren't and so he didn't have to, no big deal. Tattoos and tattooing are both very personal and what makes one person uncomfortable might not make another person uncomfortable at all. All that matters is that you had a good experience and that you are happy with the result!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Touche
Click to expand...


Touche ?


----------



## Skyler Nell

touchÃ©:
A word derived from French that is used most-commonly when someone makes a particularly good point in an arguement and leaves the opponent (the touchÃ© sayer) speechless or at a loss for words.
ie. A: Why can't you put the toilet seat down? 
B: Why can't you get a job and stop flirting with other guys? 
A: TouchÃ©.


----------



## Fernando

lol =D


----------



## ChiKat

haha is that from urban dictionary? Their definitions always make me laugh 

Anyways, I'm glad you had a great experience Skyler! And your tattoo turned out awesome! I wish this tattoo artist would email me back so I could get mine done! I had a dream last night that I got it and it turned out awesome


----------



## coreyc

--- makes me laugh tooo


----------



## Fernando

coreyc said:


> Here is a pic of my latest one I have have several watch out they can become addicting



The Lion and the Lamb 

My pastor has that exact tattoo on his right arm. Not as big as yours of course lol


----------



## Skyler Nell

ChiKat said:


> haha is that from urban dictionary? Their definitions always make me laugh
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad you had a great experience Skyler! And your tattoo turned out awesome! I wish this tattoo artist would email me back so I could get mine done! I had a dream last night that I got it and it turned out awesome



hahaha yes it is 
and thank you!!
what are your plans for your tattoo???
The anticipation is horrible isn't it? Do you have any yet?


----------



## ChiKat

This will be my first tattoo. I want to get a shooting star with swirls as the trail. I plan on getting it on my ribcage.
These are two of the images I sent to the tattoo artist as inspiration for the design:









I want to incorporate blue into it...I originally thought dark blue but in my dream last night my tattoo was light blue and I liked it, haha!


----------



## Becki

That reminds of when I got my first tattoo. It was on my ankle and the tattoo artist just takes my foot and puts it in his lap. I didn't mind that little bit of intimacy but I thought he was a incredibly brave considering how nervous I was. Haha!


----------



## Angi

ChiKat,
I really like the second one and I can totally picture it in light blue or royal blue. What was your Dads favorite color? You might want to find a way to incorperate his initals. Just a thought.


----------



## ChiKat

His favorite color was blue  
I have thought about incorporating his initials! If this tattoo artist ever responds I will ask about that too


----------



## ChiKat

I'm getting it on Thursday  

Also, my tattoo artist recommends using Eucerin Aquaphor...good idea?


----------



## jsphr90

i have 5 altogether my latest one still isnt finished yet tho  i plan on getting a geochelone one very soon, i'll upload pics of the one i have tomorrow, its late ^___^


----------



## Skyler Nell

ChiKat said:


> I'm getting it on Thursday
> 
> Also, my tattoo artist recommends using Eucerin Aquaphor...good idea?




Yay Katie  exciting! I'm sure it will turn out great. That will work. I looked up a BUNCH of websites for aftercare and it is much disputed haha. I listened to what my best friend (who has over 3000 dollars worth of work) and she said wash 2 times a day with hot water and dial soap (or any other anti-bacterial soap with no added colors or scents) and then apply a thin layer of A&D ointment. This worked great for me! I used the A&D for about 5 days, until it was pretty much healed and switched over to plain old Eucerin lotion. Most important thing is to not let it get dry and scab because the scab can take the color off!...You must be getting excited!




finleafeater said:


> best friend tattoo, inside joke.



Is it real Rachel?? it looks like it could be marker lol super tiny!


----------



## Fernando

finger tats are fun =)


----------



## dmmj

I've always wanted to get one but I always worry about what it will look like when I am 80, You know get a tiny russian tat when you are 30 and then it will be a giant galapagos, when you are 80


----------



## Marty333

finleafeater said:


> best friend tattoo, inside joke.



LOL is that her ring finger?? Does any guy who want s to marry her have to pay 1000$ first


----------



## Skyler Nell

finleafeater said:


> it IS real, I just got it.. thats why it looks fake.
> 
> Its on my right ring finger. Its a best friend tattoo, when we were kids we bet eachother a massive amount of money ($1000 dollars is a lot to a kid) that who ever go married first.. the other would have to pay them $1000 dollars. Kind of like a race to the alter.. because when youre young and trying to be a princess you need a prince of course.
> 
> now our views have on marriage have change quite a bit, but we always get a good laugh out of that little bet.
> and it seemed more unique than getting eachothers names tattooed on eachother.
> 
> best friends, 11 years and counting!



Oh I believe it's real! They all kinda look fake at first. Cute story to go along with it


----------



## ChiKat

My tattoo artist just emailed me and has to reschedule our appointment  She's out of town with car trouble. I'm so bummed! Is it a sign that I shouldn't get one?! 
Whatever, I'm rescheduling for next week


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

dmmj said:


> I've always wanted to get one but I always worry about what it will look like when I am 80, You know get a tiny russian tat when you are 30 and then it will be a giant galapagos, when you are 80



LOL....


----------



## Fernando

dmmj said:


> I've always wanted to get one but I always worry about what it will look like when I am 80, You know get a tiny russian tat when you are 30 and then it will be a giant galapagos, when you are 80



I used to think that but honestly...I'm not planning on having to impress anyone or any ladies at age 80 lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

finleafeater said:


> best friend tattoo, inside joke.


Interesting.


----------



## xxflowersxx

I have a total of 7 tattoos. I don't regret any of them. I have have a lip tattoo that says "PLAY" I don't have a good pic of it though. My friend got "KID" and I got "PLAY" House Party anyone??

I'll post in the order that I got them.





The stars were my first. (18th birthday)





sacred heart (at age 19)





flower w/quote & vines. It also says "Peace, Love, Unity" on the back of my calf (right after I got home from Iraq, age 21)





diamond (age 22)





gypsy (age 23)





calf sleeve (esao andrews art, age 25, in progress)


----------



## Angi

I like the vine. I thought about getting my kids birthstones, but now I want their birth flowers. Tatts have to have real meaning to me.


----------



## Wirewehear

Here is one of my hubby's ... Its me, lol. Luckily he chose an old photo of me for the tattooist to copy. Cant see it real well but its the best shot I could find. He has 3 others but no pics of them. They are Marine Corp tats he got over seas.


----------



## ChiKat

Debbie I love them!! Great tattoos.
And Yvie that picture is adorable and the tattoo looks great. You were/are gorgeous!

I'm hopefully getting mine done on Friday, woo!!


----------



## ChiKat

I got it!!! I only have a crappy picture of it with the plastic wrap on  I'll post a picture after I clean it tomorrow.


----------



## ChiKat

Or I'll just post the crappy picture


----------



## Angi

Very cool Katie, but I can't tell wehere it is. Is that your side?


----------



## ChiKat

Rib cage. The purple band is my bikini top. I wore that so we could figure out placement, since that's what I'll be wearing when it's exposed to the public


----------



## coreyc

Very nice


----------



## ChiKat




----------



## exoticsdr

CtTortoise said:


> Cfr200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not say body art or piercings are becoming more acceptable everywhere a lot of that depends on your location and your job. The problem you will run into is the older people like me who own a business do the hiring and are the customers they might have a different perspective on this.....
> 
> I would still follow the rules my mother told me over 30 years ago. It was do not get ones that show when you don't want them to and do not get anyones name. Which in my case meant nothing that show in a short sleeve shirt or while wearing my uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a guy who spends 80%+ of my time doing everything I can to cover up the tattoos I got over 10 years ago, I agree with this post.
> 
> Sleeves are a tough thing to deal with, and were a huge mistake. I gave up all of the "I don't care what The Man thinks, I'm going to express myself however I want" BS years ago. It's crazy how raising a family, providing for children, caring for patients, etc will change your views on something as silly as a tattoo. When a parent at the park gives you that nervous look because you are playing with your child close too their child, you start to realize how decisions about things like body art can effect your life, and the lives of those you care about, in ways you never expected. I don't care what they think about me, but how many times have my kids missed a chance to make a friend at the park because of my tattoos?
> 
> Clients, customers, friends, your child's teachers, the parents of the other kids on the soccer team you coach, etc will all judge you no matter what you think. You can easily end up in an uphill battle to "prove" that, despite your tattoos, you really are a nice guy/girl. People often say to me, "Now that I know you I've got to say, you don't seem like the type of person that would get all of those tattoos!". They mean it as a compliment, I'm sure.
> 
> I now work in an operating room. I am forced to wear short sleeved scrubs per hospital policy. When I meet my surgeon customers, I am usually in a jacket and tie in their office. It is always a struggle knowing that when I see them in the OR I am going to have to explain my tattoos. All too often, I am greeted with a horrifying look of disgust and disappointment. This is after having spent the previous night worrying about it. (Neurosurgeons tend to be of an older breed!). It is an uphill battle to prove myself to these customers. My competitors use it against me. I've heard the comment in the OR, "Wow is (company x) now involved in a work release program?". Surgeons don't like to be associated with those kinds of comments, and so I am vulnerable to loss of business.
> 
> I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't use drugs of any kind. I don't cheat on my wife or gamble away my paychecks. I have competitors in business who do all of these things, yet none of that shows when you are wearing scrubs! I'm the one getting the strange looks and running against the stream just to catch up to guys who engage in these behaviors all the time.
> 
> When I got my tattoos I worked in the field of photography and digital manipulation/restoration. That world was filled with body art. My point is, where you are today may not be where you are tomorrow. You never know where life will take you and you need to be able to adapt. Tattoos can be a difficult thing to manage when making career moves or other life changes.
> 
> I'm not against tattoos. I actually quite like them. I don't hate my tattoos, I just wish I could choose when to wear them and when to take them off. People tend to look at you funny when you show up to coach your kids soccer team and you are wearing a long sleeved shirt when it is 90 degrees outside!
> 
> 18, 21, 25.... I don't think there is any magic age. People change at different points in their life. People change, but tattoos don't.
> 
> My suggestion for anyone who wants to get a visible tattoo: print out a picture of the tattoo you want to get and have it laminated. Carry it around with you for one year. Pin it on your shirt. If at any time during that one year, you encounter even a single person or a single situation which makes you want to take the picture off of your shirt...... Reconsider the tattoo or at least the location.
Click to expand...




This is why I have never gotten one and I admire greatly my friend Rob for dealing with his choices.....I would hope that surgeons today would be able to look past the packaging and look at the contents. IF I were to get one, and I have thought of it...it would have to be something that I feel a true passion about....a veterinary caduceus, or perhaps the names of my children and grandchildren in a family tree matrix....





Wirewehear said:


> Here is one of my hubby's ... Its me, lol. Luckily he chose an old photo of me for the tattooist to copy. Cant see it real well but its the best shot I could find. He has 3 others but no pics of them. They are Marine Corp tats he got over seas.



you are very pretty, tell your hubby "Thank you for serving" and love the dog.


----------



## Edna

Ok, no one else did it so I had to! This is the SNL sketch.

http://www.bofunk.com/video/2195/tattoo_removal.html

Edna= no tattoos, no piercings outside of my ear lobes. One of my teachers friends just took the plunge and got her first tattoo. She was thinking that her Zodiak sign would be a safe choice, so that's what she got. As soon as she got it done, she saw the story about proposed changes to the Zodiak signs, and as you could have guessed, she would no longer be the same sign. Hahahahaha


----------



## Torty Mom

Bhaa hahaha ROTFLMAO!! OMG Edna that was figgin' hilarious!!! I am going to pee my pants!! LOLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## ChiKat

hahaha Edna, that video is hilarious


----------



## Angi

Our local tattoo artist is also a baseball coach. He has coached my son and is a good guy and a great dad. I trust him around my son and have never heard him use a four letter word or smelled alcohol on him. Yet some people don't want him coaching their kids because of his tatts and piercings. I have heard awful language and smelled alcohol on many very conservative looking people at the baseball field. Youth sports really teaches you not to judge a book by the cover.


----------



## ChiKat

The youth pastor at my church has a few visible tattoos, including one around his elbow. My mom definitely judged him for it before she knew him...very sad.


----------



## ChiKat

Be sure to post pictures  What are you getting, and where??


----------



## Angi

What is your big tattoo? Do you have an artist that charges by the hour? I only have one tatt and have only been to one artist, the baseball coach. So I don't know how the biz is ran. I would feel like a trader if I went somewhere else. My niece has a fabulous artist, but I won't go to him because I would be affraid of hurting Adams feelings. Also in a small town you have to support the people running buisnesses here.


----------



## Fernando

i want another one


----------



## SavannanSpike

I have a few... I love them!  Im am addicted to them really. I have my flowers that I have always loved these flowers and My granny helped me pick them out. some are my favorite and the others are hers. I have her(my granny) on my forearm as well. Its picture of her when she was about 18 years old when she first meet my grandpa. Im getting him right next to her this week! totally stoked about it! I had been planning on getting them both for about a year or so and I was finishing up the top of my arm and Just when I was about to start on them, my grandpa passed away ( last June) So I put a hold off on it. Then in Dec I figured I would go head with it. I was a little upset that he wouldn't be able to see it! :/ So i got my granny first and she then passed away about a month later.. So I'm sure glad that she got to see it. She was so happy and in shock that i really did it!  I cant wait for it to be done!


----------



## moraima_jay

ChiKat said:


> Does anyone have any tattoos? I would love to see pictures! (and hear stories behind them!)
> 
> I am hopefully going to get my first one within the next few weeks. I need to contact a tattoo artist in Chicago first to ask her to design it!



well i have started to add my love of turtles on my body...lol
hope this helps you decide what and where you want yours

moraima


----------



## Nay

Moraima, I just LOVE that one on your back, OK lets say I love them all, but that face on shot is so totally new and neat!!! Thanks for sharing! 
Nay


----------



## ChiKat

SavannanSpike- beautiful tats! You'll have to post a picture when you get your Grandpa added. How sweet.
Moraima- LOVE all the turtles! Where are they located?


----------



## SavannanSpike

Thank you!  I sure will add another picture when i get him added!


----------



## Meg90

Been getting inky lately, and have another appt on the 13th, thought this thread could use a new pic 





All that linework is new---I get my filling in done on the 13th, and maybe alittle something extra!  My artist and I are starting to get on the same level pricing wise haha


----------



## moraima_jay

ChiKat said:


> SavannanSpike- beautiful tats! You'll have to post a picture when you get your Grandpa added. How sweet.
> Moraima- LOVE all the turtles! Where are they located?



well the one on my back is obvious,..have a pair of cuffs on my wrists..one tribal on the outer side of my rt calve and the sea turt on the inner part of my rt ankle..working on another sea turt on my lower back....going for an underwater theme...

designed them on my own except the one on the ankle


----------



## gummybearpoop

Pretty cool tattoos.

I got tired of getting tattoos. Just running out of space. After getting so many hours of ink on my body....I am getting to the point of do I want to sit for more hours? haha

Even getting them for free or really cheap hasn't enticed me the past few years much. (My friends' own a shop and they are like family).

Really cool ideas all around on this forum though.


----------



## Fernando

Meg90 said:


> Been getting inky lately, and have another appt on the 13th, thought this thread could use a new pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that linework is new---I get my filling in done on the 13th, and maybe alittle something extra!  My artist and I are starting to get on the same level pricing wise haha



What kind of writing is on your shoulder?


----------



## Meg90

Its the inscription from the One ring in Lord of the Rings by Tolkien.


----------



## ChiKat

Ugh Meg STOP with these pictures, I'm getting so jealous that I can't get more tattoos  Space is very limited when you want to be a kindergarten teacher 

In all seriousness, they look great!!!


----------



## Edna

You want to be a Kindergarten teacher. 2 things.
1. Most of you will be covered at all times. It's just the ways most teachers dress most of the time.
2. Maybe if your tats were academic in nature it would be OK for them to show? Life cycle of a butterfly, abcs, color words.... Hey, it could work!?

In all fairness, though, tats have been OK in the two schools where I have worked. Teachers that I have encountered have them on shoulders, upper arms, calves, ankles, necks, and probably lots of places unseen.


----------



## ChiKat

Oo I could get the alphabet down my arm- that's educational! 
I just got my first tattoo last week so I'm content for a while  If I were to get another I would want a wrist tattoo. Love those.


----------



## Meg90

WHY was Chikat banned??


----------



## Fernando

Meg90 said:


> WHY was Chikat banned??



I think it was an accident by the auto ban spammer system. She tried posting something multiple times so it banned her. I think the mods are working on getting her un-banned


----------



## dmmj

Only josh can unban someone who was banned form the autoban software, she was banned by mistake from multiple posting something the software mistakenly thought was spam.

So wait a minute we got all these turtle and tortoise lovers and no tats of them? I am shocked.


----------



## ChiKat

dmmj said:


> So wait a minute we got all these turtle and tortoise lovers and no tats of them? I am shocked.



moraima_jay has several turtle tattoos! (post #113)
I think other people did too, earlier in this thread.


----------



## rachael

Ill show mine eventually, Its kind of in a weird space that its hard to not to show too much skin while taking a picture of it.


----------



## Fernando

rachael said:


> Ill show mine eventually, Its kind of in a weird space that its hard to not to show too much skin while taking a picture of it.


----------



## Nay

Rachael, 
Now doesn't that make us wanna see it more!!!!
Come on!! Don't make us guess!!!
NAy


----------



## ChiKat

Crop it Rachael  That's what I had to do with my ribcage tattoo...it was an awkward angle to take a picture of myself


----------



## rachael

thats exactly how i fee, katie l! ok, ill crop.


----------



## N2TORTS

No monkey business here! 






JD~


----------



## rachael

5 more hours of tattooing to go before its done. to give you a size perspective its about the length of my entire leg, its just not on my leg.


----------



## ChiKat

haha JD that is NOT you!!!

At the mall once I saw a man with eyes tattooed on the back of his head 

Rachael, that is beautiful!! I love the coloring you chose.


----------



## N2TORTS

ChiKat said:


> haha that is NOT you!!!
> 
> At the mall once I saw a man with eyes tattooed on the back of his head


----------



## Fernando

rachael said:


> 5 more hours of tattooing to go before its done. to give you a size perspective its about the length of my entire leg, its just not on my leg.



Awesome! Unique color. Does it extend from your shoulder to your backside?


----------



## rachael

my armpit to my thigh.
Its a classical ornate tattoo that i had color added to. the flowers need to be more developed with black line and so do the leaves. Its coming along. Ive already got 5 hours in. So we'll see how much more it will need. My guy works slow but hes amazing so I dont mind it.


----------



## Meg90

Got my Dragon  Its the original cover art from JRR Tolkien's The Hobbit for those that don't recognize it. Smaug, the dragon from the story. My third lord of the rings tattoo, all on my left arm  Also got my blue band shaded





a detail shot, showing the color somewhat. Its this really rich royal blue. Gotta get some daytime pics 




and one shot in black and white, because the lighting in this room mangles everything haha


----------



## dmarcus

Figured I would add to the thread.

This one I got done in Perth Australia. 






This one is a cover up, will get what is left above it covered one of these days


----------



## ChiKat

Meg that turned out amazing!! I'm seriously in awe at every one of your tattoos!


----------

